# MY 11 GTR 35 Paddles



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just got my new GTR 35, really really pleased, only one small thing the paddles look like they are second hand, the colour is full of blemishes, I guess its normal?


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Same on all new GTR's I've seen including my own. Must be related to the casting process. Presumably if they could have made them a uniform colour they would have. P


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Apparently it is by design :nervous:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep mine look stained/second hand


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep is due to casting process and materials used. 
:wavey:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked mine up today and noticed the same thing, after 1 mile I turned around went back to the dealer, they said was like that on all the new GTR's.
Looks really crap in my view, it should really be tidied up.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes it was'nt the best bit of design on the MY11 . Hey, maybe we can get Robbie @ VM to do a wrap job , because they really do look like a cheap toy plastic left in the sun .


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

good idea


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah and also the feel and quality is lower than MY10 and perhaps there is a reason for this lowly impression. Just happy with my 10 model


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mk1 is always the best, by design. Distracting you with 40bhp and the like, whilst all the time, improving the margins. Standard practice for any business. Just gone a bit far.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

True if you apply this to the new Mc'Laren , the new one looks like a rejected Lotus design . The mk1 F1 is a million times better . But the MY11 GT-R is a alround better driver in lots of ways. Just the way it clicks through the box . I have driven both hard, and the 40 or so BHP is nice . Little touches like the shitty paddles do not make it a lesser car .


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I will see what I can do guys.

Robbie


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Robbie maybe some nice Carbon Fibre options :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Black Phantom said:


> True if you apply this to the new Mc'Laren , the new one looks like a rejected Lotus design . The mk1 F1 is a million times better . But the MY11 GT-R is a alround better driver in lots of ways. Just the way it clicks through the box . I have driven both hard, and the 40 or so BHP is nice . Little touches like the shitty paddles do not make it a lesser car .


Gearbox is a software update. 
Litchfield stage 1 is 60 - 70bhp

The mk1 interior is typical Nissan too. But I didn't buy it for it's appearance.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Gearbox is a software update.
> Litchfield stage 1 is 60 - 70bhp
> 
> The mk1 interior is typical Nissan too. But I didn't buy it for it's appearance.


Sure we can go down that well worn thread of new MY11 or uprating an earlier car , but my point was that straight out of the box comparison between a stock MY10 and the MY11 , the latest car is a nicer drive . 
It just has shitty looking paddles !!!!!!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Just got my new GTR 35, really really pleased, only one small thing the paddles look like they are second hand, the colour is full of blemishes, I guess its normal?


Standard for the MY11 im afraid!

Im thinking of replacing them with a set of these beauties!!!
:bowdown1:


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Those look stunning but pretty sure they will have a suitably shocking price to match!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

scoobyc said:


> Those look stunning but pretty sure they will have a suitably shocking price to match!


$425 dollars plus shipping! :clap:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> $425 dollars plus shipping! :clap:


Group Buy???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> $425 dollars plus shipping! :clap:


That sounds cheap to me, baring in mind we are talking about something small that spoils a £70,000 car.
If I had a MY11 I'd not think twice about it. But as I can't afford the car to fit them to I'll stick with a MY10.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Standard for the MY11 im afraid!
> 
> Im thinking of replacing them with a set of these beauties!!!
> :bowdown1:


 Just put them on my wife's xmas list . She will be well pleased when she opens her present on the 25th ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

+1 bargain, if they don't flex or feel flimsy.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

they look small to me, the standard ones cover a larger part of the wheel.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Impossible said:


> they look small to me, the standard ones cover a larger part of the wheel.


To quote the website:



> This is a carbon fiber *OEM* shifter paddle for some added style. The price is an exchange price (you send us your shifter paddles, and 4-6 weeks after processing you get them back produced in carbon). Alternatively, we can order you new shifter paddles and deliver you a complete new set for an additional $478.25


So the full cost is $903.25 if you dont send your own shifters!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

It looks like they can do some serious stuff with this process!

Check out the door handles and wheels!



















Dry Carbon Covered Wheels for GT-R - YouTube


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So is someone going to post up what the paddles look like, how bad can it be?


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

They are not that bad. Im fairly picky about little bits and I did pick up on it. Did ask the dealer and was told its just how they have finished it. Magnesium finish is what I was told and I think its alright. Its clearly not a badly finished product, simply a finish that some (most lol) dont like...

Roj


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> So is someone going to post up what the paddles look like, how bad can it be?


I cant post pics, I can email a pic to someone who can post up for me, and mine look proper poo


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> $425 dollars plus shipping! :clap:


Plus the cost of a set of paddles, unless you want to go without them for 4-6 weeks


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

look great but cannot go without my car for 6 weeks, the alternative is too expensive


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll get a pic


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

here is the side profile, front is the same


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nickgtr35 said:


> look great but cannot go without my car for 6 weeks



Can you not drive it in auto without the paddles being fitted?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

not sure what would happen if the connectors are disconnected? I'll ask NHPC


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Robbie @ VM is still the best bet , bugger sending my paddles to the States . It would be hell driving around in auto for 6 weeks or more ...... I am sure I have seen this process being promoted in the UK . They had done some wheels on a van in wood effect , but I would give that a miss for the GT-R


----------



## andy29cdo (Apr 21, 2011)

*Paddle shifts*

Picked up my new my11 and noted these paddles right away and I have sent pics to Nissan and awaiting a reply. I want paddles changed as my 2010 did not have this problem.let's the car down when the drivers door is open and looking in,paddles stand out,why change them. let u know how I get on,great car


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

andy29cdo said:


> Picked up my new my11 and noted these paddles right away and I have sent pics to Nissan and awaiting a reply. I want paddles changed as my 2010 did not have this problem.let's the car down when the drivers door is open and looking in,paddles stand out,why change them. let u know how I get on,great car


Yes great car, I have also raised it with Nissan, let's see what they say about this attention to detail..


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Yes great car, I have also raised it with Nissan, let's see what they say about this attention to detail..


Where in Wales are u based Nick?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

*PM*



vxrcymru said:


> Where in Wales are u based Nick?


Hi just sent a pm to you with contact details


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Hi just sent a pm to you with contact details


Thanks just replied, forgot you have the MY2011 so wasnt you I followed today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Paddles*

Nissan called me today, very understanding, they have confirmed an earlier post, they are magnesium and are supposed to look the way they are. They appreciate the customer feedback but they will not change mine unless I pay.
I did not ask them how much though. I will be with Nissan at Silverstone on 26th Oct so will raise it again but of course the rest of the car is just marvellous with stunning lines and I will tell them so cheers Nick


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Nissan called me today, very understanding, they have confirmed an earlier post, they are magnesium and are supposed to look the way they are. They appreciate the customer feedback but they will not change mine unless I pay.
> I did not ask them how much though. I will be with Nissan at Silverstone on 26th Oct so will raise it again but of course the rest of the car is just marvellous with stunning lines and I will tell them so cheers Nick


If they are solid magnesium then these can be removed and polished , which will look a lot better . But if they are just 'magnesium look' plastic molding then a wrap or paint is the only answer . Who wants to be the first to try ?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Drove a 2011 car on Saturday. The paddles look corroded or tarnished. A closer look showed small areas with the same finish as previous model.

They are damaged stock, and Nissan used them anyway.

Couldn't tell the difference with the power, transmission or suspension. The interior is a bit better, but not better enough. 

I like my 2009 Black's attitude much more.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks like a normal cast mag surface to me - did they change to magnesium for 2011 then?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes it is magnesium treated with a lacquer, they have been designed this way at Nissan r and d, apparently lighter than the previous versions


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

They look lovely in carbon, reminds me of my old m3


----------

